# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPG Dragon 3.43 has Just Beeb Release - More Coming Soon!!!

## mohamed73

*GPG Dragon 3.43 has Just Beeb Release - More Coming Soon!!!* *GPG Dragon 3.43 has been Just Release <<March 11, 2014>>*   *What is news?*  *Add SPD 6500D&6500E Full Support
Adjust MTK EMMC Auto Read Back Size to 0x70000000
Now Dragon V3.43 Support Set Read Size for MTK EMMC Android Phone
unpack the Dragon V2 Software in the stuep,if you need please Download Dragon V3.42B
some bugs fix*           
Software Read Info \Read Flash\Write Flash Screenshot in Ver 3.43B               *
Original Mobile's ie Sony Ericsson, Samsung Pattern Lock etc Removing Solution:!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *and* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
Added More Safe Format list of Android MTK and SPD Removing Google Account!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *The Idea Of EMMC Starting from Dragon* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Dragon Dongle Available Everywhere Now! Your Dollar Printing Machine!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to use Dragon with Other Box* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *The Tabs and the Dragon* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Dragon and Original Nokia Mobiles* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *You can run Dragon Dongle / Dragon Box in windows 7 or 8 without any problem!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *About Dragon Dongle Price!!!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
The manuals for beginners and Spammers* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
Post the Success Stories of 3.43B Version (only here)* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Links:*    *4Shared Link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Mediafire link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
My Dragon, Your Dragon, Our Dragon!!! Dragon Team Never Rest!!!*

----------

